# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Heasy, robot tailored for retail and hospitality, HEASE Robotics, Villeurbanne, Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France

## Airicist

Developer - HEASE Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Hease Robotics

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> HEASY IS THE WORLD-FIRST ROBOT DESIGNED FOR THE RETAIL INDUSTRY AND HOSPITALITY SERVICES.
> With its unique and facetious temper, it has the capacity to give information, entertain, guide and welcome your public 
> Based on three years of experience, HEASE Robotics conceived a robot with the most natural interaction process. Its design, size and personality make Heasy fit in any public area.
> 
> Heasy is able to find and go by itself to the most suitable space and interact. We proudly think that nothing can replace a human connection. That’s why Heasy can activate a “teleprescence” mode and connect the visitor to a staff member, allowing an optimal service, closer to the public.

----------


## Airicist

Hease Robotics Heasy at CES 2017 on BeTerrific!!

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> BeTerrific Live from CES 2017!
> 
> Andrea Fasano meets Heasy, Hease Robotics' interactive robot for the hospitality, service and retail industries at CES 2017!

----------

